

Best way to send updates to YC for S12? - dhruvg

We recently applied to YC S12. Since then, we have a few updates we would like to notify YC about. What is the most effective way to do this?
======
staunch
info@ycombinator.com is the email address for this kind of thing. I probably
wouldn't bug them unless the updates are substantial.

